# Old dog waking people



## GawdSed (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello there, I was wondering if anyone had suggestions to try to stop my dog from waking my dad up at all hours of the night to go to the bathroom...

We've had this 11 years old Yellow Lab cross with a Chesapeake, it was never really an issue because when I lived back at home, I would wake up and let her out/go to bed late... etc. But I've been gone from home for about 5 months now, and my dad is thinking of getting rid of the dog because it keeps waking him up at all hours of the night, either because she is barking at things or because she needs to go outside to pee(she isn't allowed upstairs so she barks).

I'm quite torn about this because well... it's my dog and I really want her to live out the rest of her days (she is a really good dog), but I desperately need to find a solution to this problem in order to keep her there without having to go back home.

Please, does anyone have any suggestions? apart from keeping the dog outside since it does get to -45 Celsius here... plus she would probably bark there too.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Most people here aren't going to advise keeping a Senior dog outside, especaily when it gets extreamely cold out. First thing I'd have dad do is find out why the dog is asking to go out in the middle of the night, if the dog is urinating frequently then there is most likely an underlying health condition. The barking may be a training issue or it could be connected to another health issue (such as failing eyesight).


----------



## McBee (Jul 1, 2011)

The dog isn't the problem, it's the situation that surrounds it. Sorry, but if you're dad isn't going to take care of the dog (and yes, that includes getting up in the middle of the night to let her out), you need to remove her from that household and find a better home for her. Sounds like you have had to take her out in the middle of the night when you were with her correct?

Are you not allowed to have a dog wherever you are? What's keeping you away from the dog?

What about a doggy door?

EDIT: And, the above poster also brings up a good point; could be health related if this is not the usual for the dog (getting up in the middle of the night).


----------



## GawdSed (Sep 1, 2011)

I currently live in an apartment which does not allow dogs... I cannot take her in. And yes, I used to have to get up in the middle of the night/morning to let her out sometimes. I was sort of the designated dog guy out of the 6 of us... 

She barks now because there is nobody that sleeps on the main or basement floor now that I am gone (my parents stay on the top floor and she isn't allowed up there).

She is an older dog, 11 and a half now. It could very well be the issue. She does have the whiter spots on her eyes... which would mean she could be getting a bit blind. But overall she's in excellent shape.

I guess I came here to get a miracle solution or something, I really loved that dog. Had her since she was a pup. I guess I sorta blame this on myself for moving out...


----------



## McBee (Jul 1, 2011)

GawdSed said:


> I currently live in an apartment which does not allow dogs... I cannot take her in. And yes, I used to have to get up in the middle of the night/morning to let her out sometimes.
> 
> She barks now because there is nobody that sleeps on the main or basement floor now that I am gone (my parents stay on the top floor and she isn't allowed up there).
> 
> ...


Yeah, no miracle solutions here. 

My impression of your initial post is that the only thing that really changed was you leaving the household. Which means whoever is left to care for the dog needs to adjust their time/schedule to care just how you cared for it. 

I don't want to be presumptuous, but if your father is simply annoyed by the care taking of the dog, that's not a good situation for the dog or the people living in the household.

As far as the barking goes, I guess it depends on what she is barking at/for. And I think a lot of that comes from being left on the lower level and not allowed up stairs. Have you suggested letting her upstairs to see if that mitigates some of the night-time awakenings?

All of this is provided the dog is in a healthy condition and doesn't have some sort of UTI. How many times is she needing to go out of a night? When was her last vet visit?


----------



## GawdSed (Sep 1, 2011)

She was last seen at the vet not too long ago for an anal gland cleaning and checkup...everything was fine. Usually once a night, sometimes two. I read somewhere that people were cutting back water, but I fear that would just worsen the situation, specially since she's always had some when she wanted all her life. 

The stairs are big and long hardwood stairs, I'll suggest this and see what they say... although the main reason why she wasn't allowed up there was because of she would scratch the wood and the hair would be upstairs now as well.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Poor old dog.
Sounds like just a bit of normal aging, and the dog deserves some compassion and care in its last years. I know you realize this, but we can't change other people. Hopefully your Dad can be reasoned with some, but I'm sure you tried a fair bit of that before coming here.

All this situation needs is some commitment on the part of the owner/caretaker. My dog is 13 and in poor health. I have noticed her barking more at night as her sight and hearing have dimmed. She has cancer now and can no longer do the stairs up to my bedroom. I have been sleeping downstairs on the couch in the den to be near her if she needs me in the night. She has been my best ever friend, it's the very least I can do.

Perhaps you should have a talk with your Dad about the fact that he will age and need a lot of help someday. Tell him that you will help him about as much as he has helped your old dog.


----------



## GawdSed (Sep 1, 2011)

I completely agree with you Polywoggy, these forums were kinda my last resort kinda thing... I personally don't understand how you can get rid of something that you've been with for 11 years of your life, that's more then 10% of your entire life... 

Maybe I should try and guilt trip him a bit... might work. Even if it's for the wrong reasons, it might convince him to keep her. Worth a try, 

Thank you for your wisdom


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh I am far from wise, but I do care about dogs!


----------

